# DT Swiss 350 hubs



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Has anyone tried the DT Swiss 350 hubs yet? They just came out, and the price point is much better than 340 hubs.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I guess nobody has these yet...

The flange spacing on DT rear hubs is not very wide, but I haven't heard anyone say anything negative about lateral stiffness yet.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Just got a set to build up - will try and report back once they are done - they look nice typical of DT.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

We have had a couple of people inquire about these as well. 32 let us know what your first ride impressions are and final weight.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Zen Cyclery said:


> We have had a couple of people inquire about these as well. 32 let us know what your first ride impressions are and final weight.


I'll let ya know what I think when I get em built up but if they are like all the other DT Swiss hubs I have ridden they will be great, weight wise I never bother to weigh anything, no scale and generally no interest, durability and smooth rolling are what I mainly focus on.


----------



## Mark Kelly (Oct 27, 2009)

Do they require the expensive special tools to maintain? That's what stops me buying DT swiss hubs.


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

What expensive special tools? besides the bearing press that any cartridge bearing hub would require (and can be substituted with the right socket), there's the tool to take out the innermost bearing (on 190/240/340), which is $50 but can be made with a torch, crank bolt, and old star ratchet.

Does anybody know if the 350 is closer to the 340 or the 370 as far as ratchet design?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

As far as I can tell (without actually touching one of the hubs yet), they use the star ratchet system, but the spoke holes are 2.6mm in diameter like the 370 hubs instead of 2.4mm like the higher models.

The posted weights are 149g for the front hub and 265g for the rear hub which isn't bad, and I have never seen any DT Swiss products so far with inaccurate weights. Too bad they do not come in many drilling options.

I'm excited about these which is why I started this thread. The price is in the ballpark of Ultegra hubs, so now there is another mid-range price option.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

So I finally started building these up and so far I like em. As I expecte dthe build went easy enough with all new parts and as everything was DT swiss it all fit to together right (not that another brand would not have). The only beef I had was the spoke holes got slightly munged when I was fitting the spokes in on the 3rd and 4th course causing some of the black to be nicked off right around the spoke head - not a big deal or visiable to anyone but me.


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm curious to why/how these hubs seems to be some of the cheapest offerings from DT, though they aren't the heaviest. Do you know where yours are made?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

wvucyclist said:


> I'm curious to why/how these hubs seems to be some of the cheapest offerings from DT, though they aren't the heaviest. Do you know where yours are made?


I think the 350 hubs are made in Taiwan.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

valleycyclist said:


> I think the 350 hubs are made in Taiwan.



That may be true they do use the star rachet system and the bearings seem good. I did choose them for their price point and the rachet system.


----------

